# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  UART uz PARALLEL

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Vai kāds var ieteikt kādu mikreni kura pārkonvertē UART kā paralēlu signālu?

----------


## Epis

google izmeta kautkādu dīvanu Ti mikreni TL16C451 Single UART with Parallel Port And Without FIFO
domāju kad lavijā tādu nopirkt nevarēs līdz ar to atliek divi varianti vai nu izmantot kādu no viss lētākajiem mikrokontrollieriem (pic, AVR) vai arī kādu lēto CPLD kā MAX3000, bet latvijā laikam lētāk sanāks paņemt kādu atmegu pa 1,8Ls jo cpld šeit maksās gandrīz tik pat cik vesela mikrene (digikejā lētākā MAX3000 maksā 1,2$ ar 32 Macrocells)

----------


## Vinchi

Kākda ir atšķirība starp UART un SPI?
Atradu vienu chipu kurš no SPI parveido uz 8pin paralel + I2C.

Nezinu vai SPI mikrni var pieslēgt pie USB > UART brige  mkrenes?

----------


## Vikings

SPI ir sinhronais datu pārraides protokols, atšķirība no UART ir ļoti liela. Es zinu ir tāda mikrene, kas pārveido I2C par paralēlo, bet UART gadījumā labākais variants laikam tiešām būs izmantot kaut ko no lētajiem PIC vai AVR.

----------


## abergs

> Nezinu vai SPI mikrni var pieslēgt pie USB > UART brige mkrenes?


 Cik noprotu, Vinchi, gala rezultātā vajag pāreju USB>PARALEL.Ja tā - ir gatavi printeru kabeļi, pusgadu atpakaļ
pirku par 8 Ls, nepateikšu vai sanālk pilnvērtīgs LPT vai ne.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nezinu vai SPI mikrni var pieslēgt pie USB > UART brige mkrenes?


 A kāpēc negribi uz reiz USB->FIFO /paralēlais ports/ ??
Ir tāda mikrene FT245BM - ja nemaldos argusā ar visu maketplāksni var nopirkt. 
http://www.ftdichip.com/Documents/DataSheets.htm
Man personīgi FTDI čipi patīk ar stabilo darbību un labiem draiveriem.

----------

